# 2012 Tennessee Miniature Horse Celebration



## KHA (Feb 15, 2012)

The 2012 Tennessee Miniature Horse Celebration show premiums are now available online at http://www.tmhv.net

Offering Flat Fees for the early entries this year!! ASPC, ASPR, AMHR, Open Hackney Classes of Friday and Saturday, AMHA show on Sunday. Come join us!!!! April 27, 28, 29, 2012


----------

